# 7 Days to Die - DayZ meets Minecraft?



## Guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/7daystodie/7-days-to-die-zombie-survival-game

Just saw this game posted on Joystiq. After watching the video, I'm interested. I'm not a fan of Minecraft, but a huge fan of DayZ, and a huge fan of open world games in general. I love being able to do what you want, and this seems similar to DayZ with some actual purpose to it I suppose. I decided to pledge $35 to get the alpha and see how it is. The name is terrible and the name of the developer is terrible, but what the hell.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm always skeptical of these kickstarter games. I mean, I lose nothing by waiting a few months just to see if its playable. There have been way too many buggy messes released from Kickstarter and  steam greenliight.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2013)

curious to see what comes of it, although i'll be waiting and not kickstarting


----------



## Guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, sometimes you lose the game. I do not have a problem investing a small amount of cash to a company if it means the game will actually be made. However, sometimes yes, it is a bit of a stretch. The first thing that threw me off here was the name...The Fun Pimps, REALLY? Other than that, it looked good, looked like they're doing some good work on it, and I like the idea, so I chose to give them $35 in hopes that they can reach the goal. The alpha is available next month anyways, so it isn't like they are promising something that will be a year away like a lot of Kickstarter campaigns. However they're all a gamble unfortunately...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2013)

The amount of stories you see of people just walking away with the money... I'm surprised anyone still donates to this junk site..

That and you have already rich people using it to fund stuff.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 30, 2013)

That actually looks really awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 30, 2013)

Look's pretty good, though I would need a first born in advance to donate.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

When I saw the thread title, I was all "oh, great, ANOTHER zombie game" but then I watched the video and was all "oh, this is what Minecraft should have become by now."  All of a sudden, I'm feeling very displeased with Notch and very interested in investing in the project.




ShiBDiB said:


> The amount of stories you see of people just walking away with the money... I'm surprised anyone still donates to this junk site..


You don't get that far along in development and feel compelled to just abandon it.  What they showed in pre-alpha already looks like it is far beyond what Minecraft has after years of patching.  Not to mention that it does a lot more, with much higher frame rates, and looks a whole lot better at it too.



ShiBDiB said:


> That and you have already rich people using it to fund stuff.


Because crowd sourcing is a good way to gauge interest in a new or reboot IP.  If you can't crowd source the first phase of a title's development, most likely it will be a market flop if finished anyway.  You can't blame them for using a tool that works.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2013)

It looks like it could be a really fun game, but $35 just for Alpha/Beta access?  The $15 entry level that gives access to the final game should get access to the Alpha/Beta.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 30, 2013)

Call me a killjoy but I have a gut feeling this will fail its targets. Granted a lot of worse stuff gets its funding, but the graphics on the clips are a little lacklustre. It looks like somebody took the existing killing floor game and blocked everything up a bit to include some minecraft elements. Its a neat idea, but I sure wouldn't pay that price for it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

The pricing is typical for Kickstarter games.  By making alpha cost the most, they limit how many people will be participating limiting the amount of bugs/feedback they get.  Beta expands the pool more when they think they're ready for it.  It's smart to do that which is why a lot do.

Voxel based games always have "lackluster" graphics because of the complexity of the environment.  Minecraft did and still costs over $25 USD--more than this game and you get a whole lot less for it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The pricing is typical for Kickstarter games.  By making alpha cost the most, they limit how many people will be participating limiting the amount of bugs/feedback they get.  Beta expands the pool more when they think they're ready for it.  It's smart to do that which is why a lot do.
> 
> Voxel based games always have "lackluster" graphics because of the complexity of the environment.  Minecraft did and still costs over $25 USD--more than this game and you get a whole lot less for it.



I think this unmade game officially has its first fanboy


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say that.  Voxel is where the future is at and I'm always excited to see more games that explore and exploit the technology.

I don't like at all that it is zombie-based because the subject is more beat to death now than WWII was in the mid 1990s to mid 2000s.  Developers love it because it's cheap and easy to develop.  I can overlook that though for the gameplay which looks like a fresh mix of a lot of good genres.  What will make it swim or sink depends on how the FPS mechanics are.  Can't judge that until I play it.

Any time I can support an indie developer innovating over a massive publisher rehashing the same thing over and over, count me in.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I think this unmade game officially has its first fanboy



No, you're just stupidly negative about everything. It must suck to be such a hateful person.



Anyways, I don't have a problem with the price, again. I think it is typical of a Kickstarter game as said, and $35 is just for alpha/beta access. I don't see a problem paying a bit extra for that - you get to play it earlier, test it, perhaps put your thoughts into shaping the game, etc. The money they say they are getting is going a lot towards artists/animators, as I think that they already have the base game planned out (as the video shows) and the mechanics there, it just needs polish. The game looks pretty damn functional. The way I look at it, if you DON'T fund them, then you might never find out what the game is like...and the game looks cool enough and unique (relatively speaking I suppose...) enough to where I would love to see it be a great game.

Besides...it can't be as bad as The War Z, and I wasted money on that steaming pile of garbage.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 30, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Besides...it can't be as bad as The War Z, and I wasted money on that steaming pile of garbage.



Why am I not surprised. Did you also invest in Legends of Pegasus, Citadel, Runes of Arkania? If so I think you have a problem!

Anyway, instead of spending $35 on a game that I wont get to play forever, I think I'll just spend $5 on the amazing new humble bundle with 4 triple-A games in it. satisfcation!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 30, 2013)

This game looks really fun to me. If it gets to beta I think I will be interested in getting this.

I am a graphics whore, but I played minecraft for like 6-8 months which looks worse than this game. Gameplay > graphics. I do like a good physics system too. If only they could make a game like this with good graphics also.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 30, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Why am I not surprised. Did you also invest in Legends of Pegasus, Citadel, Runes of Arkania? If so I think you have a problem!
> 
> Anyway, instead of spending $35 on a game that I wont get to play forever, I think I'll just spend $5 on the amazing new humble bundle with 4 triple-A games in it. satisfcation!



No! The War Z warning signs were there (albeit honestly sort of after I put down the cash), and they weren't even asking for money, just making empty promises and showing nothing off. I've only ever put up for one other thing on Kickstarter (that I've followed through with, I did cancel my Virtuix Omni order because I honestly didn't want to spend $350 on it at the current moment) and that is Road Redemption, which hopefully is on a good path to finishing. If the game doesn't get funded, I am out absolutely nothing. If it does, I get a game next month, albeit still in early stages, to play and possible have a shit load of fun playing. As I said, it looks a lot better than other games I've seen. I tried State of Decay, it may have been good, but I couldn't get past the graphics in the demo on 360. That survival game that is being developed by Facepunch looks okay, but is in closed alpha and doesn't look near as finished as this to me so far (I've only watched one video). Who knows when DayZ standalone is coming and how good/different it will be (will still be boring with no quests or actual point IMO after it is all said and done), and as I've said I've never been a fan of Minecraft.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> If only they could make a game like this with good graphics also.


In 10 years, sure.  Currently, there just isn't enough processing power and/or not enough programming skill to symmetrically multithread voxel processing.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2013)

Zombies AND Minecraft? Sounds supremely boring.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2013)

Frick said:


> Zombies AND Minecraft? Sounds supremely boring.



i thought its what minecraft was always missing - a purpose to your buildings. in 5 minutes of minecraft your'e safe from the natural enemies. i always wanted to build things and be forced to DEFEND.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks good, just like every other kickstarter game, so I'll wait first


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

They're over $100k now, but 100k is a lot in 2 weeks. I'm curious how many people have donated via PayPal. Hopefully it gets funded. Here is a gameplay video made by a Youtuber they gave the game to early:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> They're over $100k now, but 100k is a lot in 2 weeks. I'm curious how many people have donated via PayPal. Hopefully it gets funded. Here is a gameplay video made by a Youtuber they gave the game to early:



Nice, looks good.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

I never really used Kickstarter to fund games, I just check on the site for interesting ones and I keep track of them until they release, because I really wait for them to get released before I buy. however seeing as they've already made a pretty nice working early build of the game. unlike other's who only show their "concepts" and "plans", I am seriously considering this.

I have a question, I can only get the game when I pay $15 right? $1 and $5 doesn't count?, I'm not rushing so it's okay not to be a part of the early builds.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Here is a gameplay video made by a Youtuber they gave the game to early:



Oh the perks of being Frankie!


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

You have to pay the lowest amount to be able to get the game. So if they bottom tier is $15, you have to pay at least $15 to get it, yes. You are not charged until after the funding goes through, or if it fails, you aren't charged at all.

The game is also #2 on Steam Greenlight. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=160808204


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> You have to pay the lowest amount to be able to get the game. So if they bottom tier is $15, you have to pay at least $15 to get it, yes. You are not charged until after the funding goes through, or if it fails, you aren't charged at all.
> 
> The game is also #2 on Steam Greenlight. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=160808204



Kickstarter says "any amount" even $1, that's what confused me, guess that's if I really just wanted to support the game by a little and not care about having the game.

They have a $10 but it's not stated that I will get the full game. only some badge on the forums.

So I guess it's the $15, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## xvi (Aug 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i thought its what minecraft was always missing - a purpose to your buildings. in 5 minutes of minecraft your'e safe from the natural enemies. i always wanted to build things and be forced to DEFEND.



I have a feeling you would like SourceForts.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

xvi said:


> I have a feeling you would like SourceForts.



ha! I played that great mod back then, good times


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> You have to pay the lowest amount to be able to get the game. So if they bottom tier is $15, you have to pay at least $15 to get it, yes. You are not charged until after the funding goes through, or if it fails, you aren't charged at all.
> 
> The game is also #2 on Steam Greenlight. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=160808204



There is a $5 tier that doesn't give you the game, it only gives you a badge on their forums.  You can actually pledge as much as you want, you don't have to stick to the tiers.  You can pledge $1 if you wanted, you just won't get any reward at all.  You have to pledge at least $15 to get a copy of the game.



lyndonguitar said:


> Kickstarter says "any amount" even $1, that's what confused me, guess that's if I really just wanted to support the game by a little and not care about having the game.
> 
> They have a $10 but it's not stated that I will get the full game. only some badge on the forums.
> 
> So I guess it's the $15, correct me if I'm wrong




That is correct, you have to pledge at least $15 to get a copy of the game when it is finished.  Any less than that and you won't get the finished game.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

By lowest amount I meant lowest amount they say. I figured it was kinda obvious anyways, but yeah


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> By lowest amount I meant lowest amount they say. I figured it was kinda obvious anyways, but yeah



The lowest amount they say is $5.


----------



## xvi (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm just going to throw this out there, I hate stretch goals. Does anyone pledge more because there's a stretch goal?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

I doubt it but people can buy it after the Kickstarter closes and they usually still strive for the stretch goals.  Case in point: Prison Architect matched its base requirement a long time ago and has passed many/most stretch goals as well.  The same happened to Star Citizen.  If these are honest people, more money means a better product in the end.  The base amount is really just what they feel is necessary to make a sellable product.  Once it starts selling, the stretch goals become much easier to achieve.

In some cases, only those who invest before it is marketed get access to the stretch goal content.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> The lowest amount they say is $5.



It clearly says at $15 or more you get the game. It clearly says at $5 or more you only get access to the forums. If people don't know how to read that's not really my problem...


----------



## xvi (Aug 1, 2013)

I mean, I know why stretch goals are there and I like them in that sense, I just mean when there's that one stretch goal you really want, but you don't want to pledge $100,000 just to get it.

I suppose whether or not post-sales count towards goals depends on the creator.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

Spread the word--encourage others to invest in it/buy it (after the alpha is out).  That's how these projects reach stretch goals.

Yeah, stretch goals aren't a binding agreement but they'll have a lot of pissed off people if they don't keep their word.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

Hell, Kickstarter isn't a binding agreement. You might not end up getting anything...it's up to the people to deliver the promise. It's just like investing big money in a small company...if it doesn't take off and everybody leaves, you're kinda screwed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> It clearly says at $15 or more you get the game. It clearly says at $5 or more you only get access to the forums. If people don't know how to read that's not really my problem...



Correct, that is what is causing the confusion, a lot of people assume the lowest tier gets the game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Hell, Kickstarter isn't a binding agreement. You might not end up getting anything...it's up to the people to deliver the promise. It's just like investing big money in a small company...if it doesn't take off and everybody leaves, you're kinda screwed.


Not technically, but watch out for class-action lawsuits. 

When you pay someone and expect something in return and never get it, you definitely have grounds to sue.  That threat is usually enough to keep them honest.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> They're over $100k now, but 100k is a lot in 2 weeks. I'm curious how many people have donated via PayPal. Hopefully it gets funded. Here is a gameplay video made by a Youtuber they gave the game to early:



Actually they need 89k still a lot but still. $111,045 has been pledged so far.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Actually they need 89k still a lot but still. $111,045 has been pledged so far.



At the time of the posting it was 100k. They have raised 10k over last night and 10k today. It is steadily moving and there is generally a surge at the end. This also does not include PP donations and those will be added to the final total if needed.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> At the time of the posting it was 100k. They have raised 10k over last night and 10k today. It is steadily moving and there is generally a surge at the end. This also does not include PP donations and those will be added to the final total if needed.



Yeah keeps going up all the time so people are putting money on it continuously just will have to wait see if it's enough.

Seems to be updated much more often than the kick starter site which i think is bad and should update much more often as it makes it look bad.

EDIT: it finally updated says 112k on kickstarter now it was showing me 100k 20 minutes or so ago.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2013)

when do you think they will be sending out the Alpha release of it for the ones who payed ?.. Asking as i just put a $35 pledge on it....


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

It ends in 2 weeks, they said August, so I'm going to assume very soon after the Kickstarter ends.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> The game is also #2 on Steam Greenlight. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=160808204



Where are you seeing that it is #2 on green light? I looked through about 20 most popular lists and didn't see it on any of them. Did you mean to say that it's #2 on your personal queue?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> It ends in 2 weeks, they said August, so I'm going to assume very soon after the Kickstarter ends.



Yeah i was hoping that was not the case HAHA..


----------



## Guitar (Aug 1, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Where are you seeing that it is #2 on green light? I looked through about 20 most popular lists and didn't see it on any of them. Did you mean to say that it's #2 on your personal queue?



They said it on their Facebook somewhere...now I don't see it. I don't even see how you sort shit on Greenlight, there's no definite list or anything that I see.

"As of this morning we are now the number 2 game on Steam Greenlight of 1,399 games racking up almost 39,000 yes votes in 16 days! "


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 2, 2013)

i am not excited at all by this.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am not excited at all by this.



Well cannot say i am either but i was not about MC either and ended up playing a load of that in the end so...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 2, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well cannot say i am either but i was not about MC either and ended up playing a load of that in the end so...



The only comparison I see between this and minecraft is shit graphics.. and atleast said shit graphics fit minecraft.

Hope the donors get their moneys worth, but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> The only comparison I see between this and minecraft is shit graphics.. and atleast said shit graphics fit minecraft.
> 
> Hope the donors get their moneys worth, but I'm not expecting much.



$15 game so WTF.

Yeah but they are not asking no $60 for it lol.  As for MC having crap graphics thats only by default you can make they look pretty sweet.

And if you like to keep the default look to MC use the faithful resource pack with 64x64 textures.

In the end it's not all about looks.. If there is one thing to hate about MC is the movement.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

It looks to me like it is going to get funded.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It looks to me like it is going to get funded.



It seems like it gets a surge and then stalls out, I'm going to wait until it is closer to the deadline before I say it is going to get funded.



AsRock said:


> $15 game so WTF.
> 
> Yeah but they are not asking no $60 for it lol.  As for MC having crap graphics thats only by default you can make they look pretty sweet.
> 
> ...




Plus it is very hard to make a Voxel based game look good.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, in the videos you could see that the voxels have a somewhat random shape.  That's a big step up which is why it already looks better than most voxel games.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 2, 2013)

http://7daystodie.com/were-number-one-on-steam-greenlight/


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2013)

hehe, i just got the email about it

Project Update #9: We’re number one on Steam Greenlight!
Posted by The Fun Pimps Entertainment LLC Like

What’s up Survivalist’

We have another great update for you today!”

    After only 16 days we’re number #1 of 1,402 games on Steam Greenlight with over 56 thousand Yes votes! Keep them yes votes coming folks let’s get this baby Green lit in record time! 

    We’re nearly up to over $139 k and 69% to our goal on our Kickstarter with 12 days left. Help us get funded and pledge now! 
    Also our good friend DevildogGamer has a new 22 minute hands on first look video of the game up and running as of this morning. Be sure to check out the house defense at the end very entertaining!


Signing Out!

The Fun Pimps


----------



## Guitar (Aug 4, 2013)

$30k with 10 days to go, shouldn't be a problem at all, still not counting PP donations. I'm kinda excited, got a few people at my work excited too, at least one who donated.


----------



## Vario (Aug 4, 2013)

Could be more original, I mean minecraft, fallout 3, and day z are all popular games but combining them all just seems a bit stale.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 4, 2013)

They really should think something new than all shooter games end with zombie mods or addons,isnt really nothing new,to surprise people?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2013)

Zombies are cheap and easy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Zombies are cheap and easy.



Yup zombies and nazis are easy pickings and don't upset anyone.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 4, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yup zombies and nazis are easy pickings and don't upset anyone.



 why would game upset someone such people should go to doctor or stop playing games if game upsets em.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 4, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yup zombies and nazis are easy pickings and don't upset anyone.



Zombies yes, but killing Nazis probably pisses off the people in the Nazi party(yes, sadly there still is a Nazi party).

But yeah, I read an article recently about why there have been a lot of Zombie games, they basically said it is because game developers are scared about being sued and killing zombies is safe.  It usually doesn't even piss off the countries with super strict anti-violent video game laws.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 4, 2013)

IDK, the black zombies in RE5 caused a big stink. Black people in Africa? NO WAY!

Zombies will never not be fun to kill.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Zombies will never not be fun to kill.


They aren't fun to kill.   The appeal of this game is survival more so than zombies.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes its fun, but zombies in games are older than me


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2013)

Zombies are fun as hell to kill. I might "need" to survive but you bet your ass I'll be making one badass maze to watch them kill themselves.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2013)

I just read the FAQ for the game and they say you can run your own servers for multiplayer.  

If this helps anyone on the fence, I'll be running a dedicated server for TPU members.  I'll likely have it running on my TPU Minecraft server hardware.  This is once the server software is released of course.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2013)

Did you donate for beta/alpha?  If you went for alpha, I might have to as well.  I was thinking beta.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you donate for beta/alpha?  If you went for alpha, I might have to as well.  I was thinking beta.



I haven't actually pledged yet, I get paid on Monday and weather I get the alpha or the beta will depend on how big my paycheck is.

Unfortunately they don't say if the alpha will even have the dedicated server option, they just say it will be in the final game.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I haven't actually pledged yet, I get paid on Monday and weather I get the alpha or the beta will depend on how big my paycheck is.
> 
> Unfortunately they don't say if the alpha will even have the dedicated server option, they just say it will be in the final game.



Your card will not get charged till thee kickstarter finishes thats saying if it hits it goal.

Yeah hoping for some nice dedi options lol.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2013)

Well they're offering hosting, so I'm not sure. I would assume at launch they'll offer dedicated, it would seem like it would cost a LOT for them to host servers to house everyone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2013)

They have to host servers themselves for alpha/beta in order to crush bugs.  Once it goes retail, who knows how much they'll host, if at all.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 5, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> IDK, the black zombies in RE5 caused a big stink. Black people in Africa? NO WAY!
> 
> Zombies will never not be fun to kill.



those are not zombies ' 
they are paresite host


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Zombies yes, but killing Nazis probably pisses off the people in the Nazi party(yes, sadly there still is a Nazi party).
> 
> But yeah, I read an article recently about why there have been a lot of Zombie games, they basically said it is because game developers are scared about being sued and killing zombies is safe.  It usually doesn't even piss off the countries with super strict anti-violent video game laws.



Makes me think back to Carmageddon although they not scared of using red as blood now.  Back in the UK when that game waas released they had to release a patch for it to make the blood green.

EDIT:
88% funded it just might start getting over what they want which be cool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish it was getting funded faster.  I really want to see a voxel game with serious, player controlled vehicles.  That's at $500,000.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I wish it was getting funded faster.  I really want to see a voxel game with serious, player controlled vehicles.  That's at $500,000.



Don't believe it going hit that much, how ever if it gets greenlit and all they might get enough income over time to do that..

We will have to see..


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2013)

Seems like vehicles have been done before in Minecraft, don't see why it couldn't be done in this game...considering an actual computer has been built, I can't see how hard it would be to build a car that moves and player controlled....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 5, 2013)

Cubes make for rough terrain.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Cubes make for rough terrain.



speed humps are the worst, when all you have is square tires.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2013)

Not everything has to be blocky...the terrain for the most part looks flat sans mountains. I don't see why it would be a huge issue if you can actually build stuff in this game like in MC.


----------



## xvi (Aug 5, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Zombies yes, but killing Nazis probably pisses off the people in the Nazi party(yes, sadly there still is a Nazi party).



I did Nazi that coming.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> I did Nazi that coming.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2013)

Well they made the 200k marker..


----------



## Guitar (Aug 6, 2013)

Only a week and a half or so to get alpha. I'm kinda excited.

Posted their update. Included gameplay video here:


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome, I did end up going with the alpha tier.  If there is a dedicated server for the alpha I'll get one set up ASAP.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 9, 2013)

Game is greenlit and passed first stretch goal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2013)

It is kind of disappointing that they said they won't do procedurally generated maps until they hit the $450,000 goal.  I kind of think that should be something they work on a lot sooner to keep the replay value up.  I'd like to see this before say Oculus support, but they plan to add Oculus support at $300,000...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, I completely agree.  Oculus should be the very last thing they do because, lets be honest, Oculus is going to be a flop like all the other VR products before it.  At the same time, random world generators aren't simple.  They take a ton of time and a lot of testing.  As long as they release tools for making custom maps and maps are easy to distribute/install, I don't think it should be a huge problem.

Looks like at least one person complained about Oculus already:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-game/comments?cursor=3955693#comment-3955692

I sent a message asking TFP about the dedicated server but haven't gotten a reply yet.  KarL and I would probably buy Alpha if they say they are being launched the same day.  Otherwise, KarL might not buy it at all and I'll probably get beta.  They only have 6 days to reply.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2013)

In this video around 5:30 the devs say "At first it will be peer-to-peer, and then the second release we hope to release the dedicated server software."

I assume by second release they mean the beta, but maybe they are talking about the next alpha version released after the initial release, I'm not too sure.  For right now I'm going to assume the dedicated server software will come with the beta.

[yt]KwlsDFiKb-E[/yt]


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2013)

why not just build up a big wall where the zombies can't get you? game over.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

My guess is they can destroy walls.  The different materials determine how long it takes for them to break through it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My guess is they can destroy walls.  The different materials determine how long it takes for them to break through it.



so you continue to build up more walls as they destroy the walls you already built. sounds fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

Good luck finding enough material to make more walls. XD


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2013)

i am just skeptical. i don't see the developer's vision for this.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> It is kind of disappointing that they said they won't do procedurally generated maps until they hit the $450,000 goal.  I kind of think that should be something they work on a lot sooner to keep the replay value up.  I'd like to see this before say Oculus support, but they plan to add Oculus support at $300,000...



Ooh could not agree more, but maybe they are paying them a % to do so ?..

Anyways if i am reading this next part right i would not touch $300 Oculus, from there site. Yes i was naturally curious as i am a Track IR user which i still think is better than this.

Anyways...



> 7. SOFTWARE:
> 
> Where the Product supplied includes or embodies any software (the “Software“), the Software is licensed by us or by the relevant licensor/owner subject to the relevant end-user license agreement or other license terms included with the Product and/or on the Site (the “License Terms“).   Except to the extent expressly provided by us in writing or under the License Terms, the Software is provided “AS IS” without any warranties, terms or conditions as to quality, fitness for purpose, non-infringement, performance or correspondence with description and we do not offer any warranties or guarantees in relation to the Software installation, configuration or error/defect correction. You are advised to refer to the License Terms for further information regarding the license and use of the Software.





> 9. PRODUCT SPECIFICATIONS; DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES
> 
> 9.1 All Product specifications, illustrations, drawings, particulars, dimensions, performance data and other information on the Site or made available by us are intended to represent no more than a general illustration of the Product and its features and do not constitute a warranty or representation by us that the Product will conform with the same.
> 
> 9.2 THE PRODUCT IS PROVIDED WITHOUT ANY WARRANTIES OR SUPPORT OF ANY KIND, WHETHER ORAL OR WRITTEN, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING ANY WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE OR NON-INFRINGEMENT, AND NO OTHER REPRESENTATIONS OR CLAIMS OF ANY KIND SHALL BE BINDING ON OR OBLIGATE US.  THE PRODUCT IS EXPRESSLY PROVIDED TO YOU “AS IS.” WE DO NOT AND WILL NOT provide ANY technical or customer support for the Product WHATSOEVER. IF ANY TECHNICAL SUPPORT OR ASSISTANCE IS PROVIDED WITH RESPECT TO THE PRODUCT AND THE USE THEREOF, IT IS PROVIDED “AS IS”, WITHOUT WARRANTIES, REPRESENTATIONS OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. WE DO NOT WARRANT THAT THE USE OR OPERATION OF THE PRODUCT WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED OR ERROR FREE. YOU BEAR ALL RISKS RELATING TO THE USE OF THE PRODUCT AND THE QUALITY AND PERFORMANCE OF THE PRODUCT AND ASSUME THE ENTIRE COST OF ALL NECESSARY SERVICING, REPAIR OR CORRECTION EXCEPT AS EXPRESSLY SET FORTH AS PART OF THE EXCHANGE POLICY. THESE TERMS STATE YOUR SOLE AND EXCLUSIVE REMEDIES.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Ooh could not agree more, but maybe they are paying them a % to do so ?..
> 
> Anyways if i am reading this next part right i would not touch $300 Oculus, from there site. Yes i was naturally curious as i am a Track IR user which i still think is better than this.
> 
> Anyways...



So it comes with no warranty? Can they even sell it with no warranty, I think maybe not in the uk.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 9, 2013)

It is an ambitious project. If they can get it done without too many bugs it might be okay. I've seen less detailed games turn out garbage though.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 9, 2013)

I still feel uneasy about getting this so soon. I want to wait till I see more results. Anyone know if one could get into the beta later on?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> why not just build up a big wall where the zombies can't get you? game over.



You'd die of dehydration.



tigger said:


> So it comes with no warranty? Can they even sell it with no warranty, I think maybe not in the uk.



Right now it is being sold as a development kit and SDK.  Those aren't the terms for the final consumer product.  Right now they are just putting the thing in developer's hands and saying develop for it, we're just giving you the hammer it is up to you to use it sort of thing, that generally isn't something that comes with a warranty.  The terms are covering their ass saying we aren't guaranteeing that your product will come out as nice as what we say is possible.  Kind of like the company making a hammer saying they aren't going to guarantee the house you build with it won't fall over.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 9, 2013)

Keeping my eye on this since I love minecraft/dayz/fallout and pretty much everything this is a mash up of.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2013)

tigger said:


> So it comes with no warranty? Can they even sell it with no warranty, I think maybe not in the uk.


No, in the USA, and pretty much every other modernized country, governments' require at least a one-year warranty on new products (30 days on refurb).  In the EU, I think it has been bumped up to two years on new products.  These are consumer protection laws.

If they refuse to provide support, they could be taken to court and those terms of the agreement ruled void.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, in the USA, and pretty much every other modernized country, governments' require at least a one-year warranty on new products (30 days on refurb).  In the EU, I think it has been bumped up to two years on new products.  These are consumer protection laws.
> 
> If they refuse to provide support, they could be taken to court and those terms of the agreement ruled void.



Not to sure about that as LG do new stuff under a year.  And the Roku's only come with 3 months.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2013)

My bad, looks like it is 90 days by law:


			
				TITLE 15 - COMMERCE AND TRADE said:
			
		

> (a) Restrictions on disclaimers or modifications
> *No supplier may disclaim* or modify (except as provided in subsection (b) of this section) any implied warranty to a consumer with respect to such consumer product if (1) such supplier makes any written warranty to the consumer with respect to such consumer Product, or (2) at the time of sale, or within *90 days* thereafter, such supplier enters into a service contract with the consumer which applies to such consumer product.
> (b) Limitation on duration
> For purposes of this chapter (other than section 2304(a)(2) of this title), implied warranties may be limited in duration to the duration of a written warranty of reasonable duration, if such limitation is conscionable and is set forth in clear and unmistakable language and prominently displayed on the face of the warranty.
> ...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2013)

LG got me over a year ago with a $300 blu ray player,  they turned around and said we can get the parts for free  as they are covered for a year but labor was only for 3 months.

So i told them were to shove their BS and hey shit happens right i just make sure both parts and labor are covered now..


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2013)

AsRock said:


> LG got me over a year ago with a $300 blu ray player,  they turned around and said we can get the parts for free  as they are covered for a year but labor was only for 3 months.
> 
> So i told them were to shove their BS and hey shit happens right i just make sure both parts and labor are covered now..



At least you got an answer.  I bought an external LG DVD burner, it died after a few months.  I shipped it back under warranty and never heard of it again.  I couldn't get a hold of them at all, no tech support number, and emails were never responded too.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> At least you got an answer.  I bought an external LG DVD burner, it died after a few months.  I shipped it back under warranty and never heard of it again.  I couldn't get a hold of them at all, no tech support number, and emails were never responded too.



Pssh,  i know they will never get another cent of me lol..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2013)

I pledged for beta ($25).  I haven't got a reply back from The Fun Pimps yet.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 11, 2013)

From their FAQs:



> • Will there be dedicated server hosting that anybody can run on their own computer?
> 
> Yes there will be. But most likely not in the first alpha




Reply I got on Forums: 





> There's another thread where Grimmy gave some insight. Long story short alpha will have LAN functionality in the box. Server files are planned for the second phase of alpha later on. The pre-alpha streamers are on a server provided by TFP, we will not have that in alpha or they will be limited. On FH's stream today a dev mentioned a limit of like 4x players per server (pre-alpha).


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I pledged for beta ($25).  I haven't got a reply back from The Fun Pimps yet.



You do it though kickstarter ?.. you should of had a email from them. I never got a email of the the fun pimps until there was a news report.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 11, 2013)

I only got an email from Amazon Payments and from Kickstarter confirming it.  I don't expect anything from The Fun Pimps until the day they charge my card (August 15).


----------



## Guitar (Aug 11, 2013)

Next stretch goal reached. Moving right along. I somehow doubt it will get to the next one, but here's hoping. Wonder how many donations they've received via PP?

EDIT: Well the 350k one I can see getting to, the next ones probably not. However reading that image they say some of those are planned for development anyways so we'll see them eventually when the game is finished. They also say those won't be actually put in the game until it is released anyways.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> why not just build up a big wall where the zombies can't get you? game over.



I just wanted to revisit this now that they developers have released a little more about the game.

Besides dehydrating, they can very quickly bust through wood walls.  They are also able to dig, so if they can't bust through your wall, they'll try to dig under it.  And there will also be at least one form of zombie that can climb walls, though it isn't in the game yet.  They also plan to add bandits, which will be much smarter than the zombies.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 12, 2013)

instead of making a wall make a trench


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I just wanted to revisit this now that they developers have released a little more about the game.
> 
> Besides dehydrating, they can very quickly bust through wood walls.  They are also able to dig, so if they can't bust through your wall, they'll try to dig under it.  And there will also be at least one form of zombie that can climb walls, though it isn't in the game yet.  They also plan to add bandits, which will be much smarter than the zombies.


Dang, it is sounding more like Terraria than Minecraft. XD


----------



## maksic87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks interesting  I hope it will be a good game and not a fail like some zombie related games :S


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I just wanted to revisit this now that they developers have released a little more about the game.
> 
> Besides dehydrating, they can very quickly bust through wood walls.  They are also able to dig, so if they can't bust through your wall, they'll try to dig under it.  And there will also be at least one form of zombie that can climb walls, though it isn't in the game yet.  They also plan to add bandits, which will be much smarter than the zombies.



I wonder what options they will give you for defenses. You have to build a literal fortress it sounds like. Sounds fun.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2013)

as long as with enough effort you CAN make it impossible to break into.


there comes a point where you should have it fortified enough, and only have to foray out for supplies.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> as long as with enough effort you CAN make it impossible to break into.
> 
> 
> there comes a point where you should have it fortified enough, and only have to foray out for supplies.



What if the zombies wear down the defenses every night so that you had to repair them.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> What if the zombies wear down the defenses every night so that you had to repair them.



there needs to be some harder to find materials to toughen it up.

example: wood, stone, metal.


make it out of metal and its secure - but its rare, so you cant just slap it everywhere. spend the time and effort and you get yourself a nice little fort, but you gotta leave the safety to go hunting for supplies.

personally i'd love setting up a heap of bridges between rooftops, blocking all staircases and just having one or two ladders in strategic locations to get up and down.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 13, 2013)

350k goal is done. 2 days left for Kickstarter, Alpha by the end of the week.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 350k goal is done. 2 days left for Kickstarter, Alpha by the end of the week.



I cannot say i am to impressed what ya get at 350k lol..  Pretty dam lame to say the least......  Random maps DAMMIT..


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> there needs to be some harder to find materials to toughen it up.
> 
> example: wood, stone, metal.
> 
> ...



Remember though, there are plans for bandits, who knows how smart they will be.  And there are plans for zombies that can climb even without ladders.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 13, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I cannot say i am to impressed what ya get at 350k lol..  Pretty dam lame to say the least......  Random maps DAMMIT..



Zombie Bears ftw!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it is going to reach $400,000, maybe $450,000, but not $500,000.  $450,000 and $500,000 have the best stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2013)

I wonder what they have made via paypal donations, I thought I read that they would add that into the total at the end.

I'm not to interested in the $500,000 goal, there isn't much cool stuff there, but $400,000 and $450,000 look good, especially $450,000 with the better map randomization.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

$500,000 has vehicles and terrain smoothing.  Vehicles means getting around faster (something Minecraft lacks; means maps can get a whole lot bigger which is important for servers with lots of players) and terrain smoothing hopefully means less jumping (something that's frequent in Minecraft).


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> $500,000 has vehicles and terrain smoothing.  Vehicles means getting around faster (something Minecraft lacks; means maps can get a whole lot bigger which is important for servers with lots of players) and terrain smoothing hopefully means less jumping (something that's frequent in Minecraft).



Vehicles would be cool. I don't know if I want the terrain more smooth though. The video shows that the terrain is pretty smooth already. No need to jump a lot it looks like.

I'm down for the beta.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

I watched a Team Epiphany video of the pre-alpha.  They were jumping up hills because they couldn't run up them (jumped up, like Minecraft).  At the same time, they said zombies don't climb hills very fast (probably because they have to jump too) so a house on top of a hill is a defensible position.  Smooth terrain would likely mean zombies can climb faster too.

Here's the video (shows exploring):
[yt]3s-8AOxN3Ps[/yt]

Another one I didn't watch yet (shows crafting, fortifying a house, and surviving about half way through a night):


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I watched a Team Epiphany video of the pre-alpha.  They were jumping up hills because they couldn't run up them (jumped up, like Minecraft).  At the same time, they said zombies don't climb hills very fast (probably because they have to jump too) so a house on top of a hill is a defensible position.  Smooth terrain would likely mean zombies can climb faster too.
> 
> Here's the video (shows exploring):
> [yt]3s-8AOxN3Ps[/yt]
> ...



watching these has got me very interested.

even for an alpha build (or pre-alpha?) it seems well thought out and interesting. i like the idea of digging a moat full of 'sharpened sticks' and watching zombies DIE LIKE THE BITCHES THEY ARE


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

They're showing pre-alpha.  Alpha doesn't release until the end of this week.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 14, 2013)

I hate jumping over a bunch of shit, I'd love the terrain smoothing option. They've already one it on the buildings it looks like.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2013)

almost tempted to get alpha. seriously, the game looks far more polished than it should be. im sure you could get bored after a few hours of screwing around, but at the rate content should be added that will just result in more fun every update.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 14, 2013)

It is way more polished than it should be. Take this game for example: http://www.thedeadlinger.com/ Bought it the other day. Zombie base building/survival. Kickstarter ended in April I believe, the game is still in alpha. The base system is there, but it looks terrible compared to this...and I'm gonna say it is. It is interesting for a few hours...other than that it's pretty bad for public consumption at this point. They've done a LOT on 7D2D in the seven or eight months it has been in development and it shows. 


On a side note, 400k is making it for sure. 500 I doubt it, but just maybe PP donations will take us there. 400k includes some cool stuff like mission/story lines (if not the basework for them) - really want that for these games, specifically DayZ. After a while there is zero point to playing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 14, 2013)

OK, having watched some of the latest footage I take back what I said. This does look like it will be fun.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> OK, having watched some of the latest footage I take back what I said. This does look like it will be fun.



They all come around. THEY WILL ALL COME AROUND!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> $500,000 has vehicles and terrain smoothing.  Vehicles means getting around faster (something Minecraft lacks; means maps can get a whole lot bigger which is important for servers with lots of players) and terrain smoothing hopefully means less jumping (something that's frequent in Minecraft).



Honestly, vehicles in a zombie apocalypse game never really feels right to me.  Fuel would be extremely scarce, and would be much better used in tools, so having vehicles doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

Dead Island is a zombie game and it has lots of cars.  Cars a necessity in large play areas otherwise it could take a week to cross the map instead of a day.

Fuel scarcity is what stops you from using it all the time (e.g. to loot houses).  You'd stock up fuel and supplies and use a car to move your fort somewhere else--maybe even at night because you should presumably be able to knock zombies down with it.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 14, 2013)

When I was thinking about playing dayz I was poking through the dayz thread. They had found a helicopter. What a find! It was broken and had no fuel. So they eventually found fuel. They were working on repairing it. I don't remember if they ever did get it repaired. I think I stopped paying attention to the thread by that time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2013)

They just added two new tiers that give you multiple copies of the game.  There is a $60 tier that gives 2 copies and a $120 tier that gives 4 copies.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Dead Island is a zombie game and it has lots of cars.  Cars a necessity in large play areas otherwise it could take a week to cross the map instead of a day.
> 
> Fuel scarcity is what stops you from using it all the time (e.g. to loot houses).  You'd stock up fuel and supplies and use a car to move your fort somewhere else--maybe even at night because you should presumably be able to knock zombies down with it.



I never really liked Dead Island because of the cars.  I guess I could see them putting vehicles in and making players decide if they want to put the last 2 gallons of fuel in the car and go 30 miles down the road, or save it for their chainsaw.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

screw it. i just paid $35 to get alpa and beta access. i hope aussie servers turn up soon enough XD


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> screw it. i just paid $35 to get alpa and beta access. i hope aussie servers turn up soon enough XD



If I lived in Australia, I would be so mad if they did not. That would be so troll.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> If I lived in Australia, I would be so mad if they did not. That would be so troll.



it seems to have SP play, so hopefully theres LAN server style play at least.



450K has been done with 9 hours to go - hopefully 500k gets done so vehicles are added in.


they'll change the gameplay a bit, but using them for looting trips would be rather nice (and you'd need to build a garage to hide it in and protect it)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

The pre-alpha videos you see with many players are via LAN.  It sounded like dedicated servers wouldn't be available until late alpha at the earliest.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The pre-alpha videos you see with many players is LAN.  It sounded like dedicated servers wouldn't be available until late alpha at the earliest.



i'm happiest with LAN. would be a perfect lan party game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

Until you start friendly firing each other by accident.  Then it turns into a bummer pretty quick. XD


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Until you start friendly firing each other by accident.  Then it turns into a bummer pretty quick. XD



as contradictory as it seems, the asshole factor is what makes it a good lan party game. you get ~24 hours at the most to build up, make a base, and troll the shit out of each other.


nice house fort there, PITY I BLEW ALL THE WALLS UP


----------



## Nordic (Aug 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> nice house fort there, PITY I BLEW ALL THE WALLS UP



"Hey Ford, come over to my fort. Too bad that jerk Mussels blew up your walls."
...Ford comes over...
...Drowns him in a water trap...
...Hi fives mussels...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

im just liking that theres a lot of traps and environmental ways to kill things, but none of them are perfect.


3 hours to go, $476K of 500K.


looks like we're gunna get vehicles.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

485k with 2 hours, let's see.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 15, 2013)

how does kickstarter even work? do we get our money back if they don't make the game?


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

No.

Kickstarter is an investment. You are making an investment to hopefully get what is promised at the end. If the company goes down/out, you lose the investment like any other investment. If they don't give what you were promised, you're pretty much SOL as far as Kickstarter themselves is concerned.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

490k with ~80 minutes. i'd say we got it.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

And there we have it. 500k. People didn't think (including myself) this would get funded at 150k. And now we've hit every stretch goal.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I definitely didn't think we would get to 500k, but it is awesome that they did.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

13,872
Backers
$507,502
pledged of $200,000 goal 


See you guys in game tomorrow!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2013)

i'll let you guys know my thoughts after i get access 


different timezone to you guys, so MP might prove difficult


----------



## xvi (Aug 15, 2013)

I had my eye on this, but was trying to get a friend of mine to buy in too. Decided today that I would get it anyways and it turns out I missed it by 47 minutes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

This news made my day.  Zombie gore on the front bumper for the win!


----------



## xvi (Aug 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This news made my day.  Zombie gore on the front bumper for the win!



Yeah, but what's the crafting pattern for a car going to be?


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

I doubt it will be crafted, but maybe. I would think you'd need parts to fix it, like DayZ, and go from there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> I had my eye on this, but was trying to get a friend of mine to buy in too. Decided today that I would get it anyways and it turns out I missed it by 47 minutes.



I'm hoping that they offer the option to buy the game and get the alpha/beta access to their own site now that the kickstarter is over, though it might not be as cheap(though it should be, IMO).


----------



## Guitar (Aug 15, 2013)

http://7daystodie.com/buy-page-maintenance/

Should be back soon, but they've been offering it on their site since before Kickstarter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

http://7daystodie.com/thank-you-so-much-and-next-steps/


> And for those of you who have asked our PayPal Buy page will be back up soon and stay up after Alpha release for everyone to still buy the pledges they want including Alpha.


----------



## xvi (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, wasn't quite interested in the game unless they hit $500,000. Go figure they would.

Thanks for digging that up, Ford and tekie.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

i'm excited and want my alpha key :/ work in 2 hours


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2013)

If they are on time (not saying they are), you should get an email with the keys/links in the next 30 minutes.

Check for an email from Kickstarter, subject: Response Needed! -- Get your reward for backing 7 Days to Die - Zombie Survival Game by The Fun Pimps Entertainment LLC.

Double Triple check your info after you click the link in that email.  It has to be right because that's who they're sending the shit to.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah i replied to that, now its just the waiting


----------



## Nordic (Aug 16, 2013)

In the kick starter information request page it asks you what "Pledge Package you Purchased" and I wonder what would happen if I put a higher pledge package than I got...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> In the kick starter information request page it asks you what "Pledge Package you Purchased" and I wonder what would happen if I put a higher pledge package than I got...



Be kinda crazy you got banned before you actually got to play it maybe a record HAHAHA!.. Al though it would find it totally funny if some one did try that and got charged again LOL....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> In the kick starter information request page it asks you what "Pledge Package you Purchased" and I wonder what would happen if I put a higher pledge package than I got...


The exact same thought crossed my mind too.  I saw my package listed on the right so I just copy-pasta'd "THE WARRIOR" over.  Trolling would take too much effort.  Still, I think it is very silly they asked.  You'd think Kickstarter would provide them a CSV with the email address, shipping address, and amount paid for each.

Oh, maybe they asked for those that bought the 2xalpha or 4xalpha package?  The Kickstarter system doesn't exactly translate $120 into 4xalpha when the user may have wanted whatever else is available at $120.  I bet that's it.  They probably don't even look at that field unless the amount is $60 or higher.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

fuck it. called into work even tho i've called in sick, they better not release alpha while im away.


----------



## rampage (Aug 16, 2013)

and why did you call in sick ? i wonder why 

(big brother)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

well im back from a short shift at work i shouldnt have had to go to, and its not out yet.


sad.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure it's gonna take them a bit...there were 35k people that pledged, I think they mentioned over 25k got Alpha, so I imagine it'll take a bit. I'll just download it if it is available at work and start playing there.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't like their latest update, almost seems like we may not get the game until every backer replies...that could take forever.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I don't like their latest update, almost seems like we may not get the game until every backer replies...that could take forever.



yeah that seems really gay.




> mazon Payment Kickstarter Backers - Everyone who backed the game by Amazon payments with an Alpha pledge of $35 or more should have received a survey email last night. If not look in your spam or make sure you know what email is tied to your Kickstarter account. We sent them out and have received responses by about 60% of you on every pledge tier. Our understanding of the this is that all of the surveys must be completed and turned into the good folks of Kickstarter before they can give us your information. That said please fill out your survey promptly, thoroughly and accurately as a simple email typo, wrong name or address can prevent us from getting you the game. And if you bought one of the Alpha packs please know your friend’s emails and names as this can prevent us from getting you the game.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 16, 2013)

They said in the comments they are trying to talk to Kickstarter about that. I have a feeling they're mistaken.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

the comments covered it: pimps want to export a big ass list, and send them out based on details in that list.

what they CANT do, is export it piecemeal and email keys out as the details come in. (without the risk of missing people, multiple keys, etc)

hence they're waiting for 100%. which kinda sucks.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 16, 2013)

> Amazon Payment Kickstarter Backers - We apologize as made an error in the last post and have discovered that we can in fact get your survey data anytime. So now we will wait until at least 90% of you Alpha or greater Amazon backers have completed the survey and begin collecting and bringing your data into our system and then sending out emails with a registration key and instructions on how to register and download the game.
> 
> We are processing a lot of data and will get you all up and running as soon as possible! And for now we ask that you please do not email us as answering thousands of additional emails will prevent us from getting you the game. We ask you to be patient a little longer as we get you the game in the coming hours or days!
> 
> You stay cool! The Fun Pimps




Could take days...again. Lame. I'm not gonna bitch and complain like all those Kickstarter kiddies, I just don't like being promised something and not having it, but I understand their intentions...I just don't agree with waiting on some individuals delaying everybody if you already have something in place.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 16, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Could take days...again. Lame. I'm not gonna bitch and complain like all those Kickstarter kiddies, I just don't like being promised something and not having it, but I understand their intentions...I just don't agree with waiting on some individuals delaying everybody if you already have something in place.



Took da money fast enough though..  But yes gotta expect some delays and i am sure they are trying to make 0 mistakes and there is a lot of crap they have to go though and i bet they still getting tons of BS email too..


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Could take days...again. Lame. I'm not gonna bitch and complain like all those Kickstarter kiddies, I just don't like being promised something and not having it, but I understand their intentions...I just don't agree with waiting on some individuals delaying everybody if you already have something in place.



Promised something and not having it?  They never promised we'd have the game the day after the kickstarter ended.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Took da money fast enough though..  But yes gotta expect some delays and i am sure they are trying to make 0 mistakes and there is a lot of crap they have to go though and i bet they still getting tons of BS email too..


Like my email they still haven't responded to.  Wish I could tell them to just forget about it but that would be moot.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2013)

they've said now they'll email out at 90% survey completion, the pre-alpha backers (non kickstarter) have their keys sent out now.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Promised something and not having it?  They never promised we'd have the game the day after the kickstarter ended.



http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/7daystodie/7-days-to-die-zombie-survival-game/posts/560060


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/7daystodie/7-days-to-die-zombie-survival-game/posts/560060





> as close as humanly possible to August 16th barring a network server melt down or losing my fedora hat feather




says it all.


also the alphas been cracked already and on torrent sites, which is sad since none of the kickstarters even have keys yet :/


----------



## IggSter (Aug 17, 2013)

Quote - 

We've rolled out nearly 7,000 keys and will continue to keep getting more out today and the rest of the weekend until we a fulfilled all purchases. We've added additional download servers to alleviate the stress for more people to authenticate and download. This is the price we pay for being a small company and growing so fast.

If you haven't gotten one yet don't worry you're in our database. And for you Kickstarter backers who completed the survey we won't be waiting on a percentage to get you going. I would urge all who haven't done the survey to do it asap as extracting the customer data a 2nd time will not be our highest priority. We thank you for your patience, and understanding as it has been very tough on all of us working around the clock to widen our server capabilities to accommodate our new found huge fan base.

We ask you to be patient a little longer as we get you the game in the coming hours or days! 

/Quote


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> says it all.
> 
> 
> also the alphas been cracked already and on torrent sites, which is sad since none of the kickstarters even have keys yet :/


Pirates are usually ahead of the curve but they aren't helping the developers improve the game like those that contributed did.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pirates are usually ahead of the curve but they aren't helping the developers improve the game like those that contributed did.



i'll admit to downloading the cracked one due to impatience, and giving it a quick whirl.


its buggy, but overall solid for an alpha. you can certainly get a feel for the game.


really looking forward to coop with this.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly, the Fedora thing is the biggest red flag to me. Tell me these guys aren't "my little ponie" libertarian bitcoin investors. Because the fedora is their calling sign.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'll admit to downloading the cracked one due to impatience, and giving it a quick whirl.
> 
> 
> its buggy, but overall solid for an alpha. you can certainly get a feel for the game.
> ...



Think I'll be doing that as well. I already paid for it anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2013)

its not really cracked, its just activated with someone elses key.

cant be used for MP (cant have two of the same ID in a game), but can be used to play around with a bit.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 17, 2013)

Just played a good 20 minutes, I'm gonna like this game a lot. First thing I did was find that bridge and blow it up.  2 barrels, blew the supports at one end, walked on it and it crumbled underneath me. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 17, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Honestly, the Fedora thing is the biggest red flag to me. Tell me these guys aren't "my little ponie" libertarian bitcoin investors. Because the fedora is their calling sign.


Linux servers are substantially cheaper than Windows servers.  It's not a red flag to me.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 17, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Linux servers are substantially cheaper than Windows servers.  It's not a red flag to me.



Oh you young naive soul.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 17, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Linux servers are substantially cheaper than Windows servers.  It's not a red flag to me.



Hah. haha. Okay, I was referring to the fedora hat feather comment. Linux servers are all good. It's the fedora hats you gotta watch out for.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 17, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Honestly, the Fedora thing is the biggest red flag to me. Tell me these guys aren't "my little ponie" libertarian bitcoin investors. Because the fedora is their calling sign.



 You insult me sir.

Doesn't matter. This game is going to be fun. I think I am going to find myself an alpha and try this out.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 17, 2013)

The numbers geetting less unless they mean today lol



Heads up Survivalist'

We're very happy to announce that the first 500 keys have been rolled out to Kickstarter Backers of $35 or higher!

We appreciate your patience in this and rest assured  will get all of you you keys as soon as possible. We've been working overtime on this and will continue to do so until all keys are delivered.

And for those of you who have asked our PayPal Buy page will be back up tomorrow or Monday and stay up after Alpha release for everyone to still buy the pledges they want including Alpha. http://7daystodie.com/buy/ 

You guys rock and remember we love you!

The Fun Pimps


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/7daystodie/7-days-to-die-zombie-survival-game/posts/560060



"As close as humanly possible" is not a promise that you will get it right after the kickstarter ends.



NinkobEi said:


> Hah. haha. Okay, I was referring to the fedora hat feather comment. Linux servers are all good. It's the fedora hats you gotta watch out for.



I'm pretty sure that comment was was poking fun at their servers(which are likely running Fedora) not melting down.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2013)

I went to my mates, he has a copy of the alpha, played it for a couple of hours, and I am bloody impressed. It is a very fun and well done game, and I will certainly be buying it at the first opportunity. Co-op/multiplayer on servers will be very fun. Took me a while to figure out you need your ammo on the quick bar too though, also you will run out of bag space very quickly it seems as some items don't like to stack very well. Overall, 10/10 already imo.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

cant reaload weapons without hte ammo in your quickbar as well.

when you die you drop quickbar stuff - but not inventory.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> cant reaload weapons without hte ammo in your quickbar as well.
> 
> when you die you drop quickbar stuff - but not inventory.



Yup discoverd that, also if you put a sleeping bag down, you will spawn there, its-

x
xxxxx

For the bag, with cloth


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

Game is pretty scary. I am unsure what to do actually. Where do I go. It is currently 10pm in game, dark out. I am in a church. I have built up to the top of the church with wood planks to protect myself. I have zombies knocking out the wood planks beneath me. When daylight comes I am going to move on and try to get away from what sounds like hundreds of zombies outside. Move on to a new settlement. I don't have any clear goals right now beyond survive, which so far is relatively difficult. Cooperative play will be epic.

This is definitely alpha. I see tons of potential. Performance is crap.

And those with cracked alphas, I read you can play together on a server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Yup discoverd that, also if you put a sleeping bag down, you will spawn there, its-
> 
> x
> xxxxx
> ...



You can put down multiple bedrolls and when you die it will let you pick which one to respawn at.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> Game is pretty scary. I am unsure what to do actually. Where do I go. It is currently 10pm in game, dark out. I am in a church. I have built up to the top of the church with wood planks to protect myself. I have zombies knocking out the wood planks beneath me. When daylight comes I am going to move on and try to get away from what sounds like hundreds of zombies outside. Move on to a new settlement. I don't have any clear goals right now beyond survive, which so far is relatively difficult. Cooperative play will be epic.
> 
> This is definitely alpha. I see tons of potential. Performance is crap.
> 
> And those with cracked alphas, I read you can play together on a server.



Make a ladder with sticks, very useful, the undead can't get up ladders. I found a nice house with a balcony, so I put a ladder up and destroyed the stairs.

Also look here, very useful-
http://7daystodie.gamepedia.com/7_Days_to_Die_Wiki


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Make a ladder with sticks, very useful, the undead can't get up ladders. I found a nice house with a balcony, so I put a ladder up and destroyed the stairs.
> 
> Also look here, very useful-
> http://7daystodie.gamepedia.com/7_Days_to_Die_Wiki



I am on my second night now. I am staying in the top of a farm house. I nearly starved to death but this farm has lots of corn. Corn is a sustainable food. You can make corn seed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am on my second night now. I am staying in the top of a farm house. I nearly starved to death but this farm has lots of corn. Corn is a sustainable food. You can make corn seed.



Make sharpened stick, then make spike with them, like this-

x x x
x x x

Then you can put them on the floor and they kill deadites that walk into them.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

game crashes on me after about a day and a half. world progress is saved but my character (and others in the server) get reset.

thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> game crashes on me after about a day and a half. world progress is saved but my character (and others in the server) get reset.
> 
> thoughts?



I don't know, it's run for more than a day and a half for me. What version is yours? or is there only 1. Mines alpha1


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

So two days of just surviving is easy enough. I decided to build a fort in the sky on day 3. I built multiple supports although I am afraid zombies will take them all out right now. Edit: They did. Dang. I fell and died. By yourself this is only so fun. In coop with a story mode this will be epic.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got my key. Will access in the morning.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> I don't know, it's run for more than a day and a half for me. What version is yours? or is there only 1. Mines alpha1



alpha 1.

32 or 64 bit? i was running with maxed graphics and got a few 'low memory' errors from windows. (i assumed page file related, i have upped it but the crashes continued)


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> the undead can't get up ladders.



_Yet..._



james888 said:


> I am on my second night now. I am staying in the top of a farm house. I nearly starved to death but this farm has lots of corn. Corn is a sustainable food. You can make corn seed.



I've found the zombies trample my crops pretty bad though...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

I had zombies chasing deer through the fields taking out lots of corn. If I was really trying to farm I would build walls.

Now just on a survival game, this is only so much fun. I need some self goal of something to achieve. I am thinking of trying to build as high of a tower as I can. Might be difficult with how the physics work. Would be a lot easier in coop.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2013)

So, what do deadites do in water?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So, what do deadites do in water?



They can swim. They swim faster than a human does. Faster than they walk on ground. Since water is one block, its more of a jump jump in water than swimming but you get what I am saying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2013)

So much for a moat. XD


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

how are people building bridges between buildings? im finding it hard to do without starting from mid point, and then it just collapses. any way to strengthen how much weight it can hold?


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> how are people building bridges between buildings? im finding it hard to do without starting from mid point, and then it just collapses. any way to strengthen how much weight it can hold?



You have to support bridges, it is hard to break the habits of minecraft...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> You have to support bridges, it is hard to break the habits of minecraft...



theres a metal block you can make out of pipes (lead, crafting panels?, metal pipes, block of metal pipes)

its damn nigh on indestructable, and great fun for bridges between fragile buildings, or making walls zombies cant scale (and if you're far enough away, wont attack)


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> (and if you're far enough away, wont attack)



So you can build high enough to be safe. The tower I envision will be epic. I wonder what the block height limit is.

Ford, I think the moat is still a good idea if large enough. I don't think zombies spawn in water although they can travel above it. If you build a high enough tower that is supported well enough I hypothesize you will be in a pretty safe position.

My plan:
Find max high limit with a well supported tower built in the middle of the lake to the left of Diersville.

I may fail, but I will have pics when I succeed.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Just got my key. Will access in the morning.



Yeah got mine this morning hopefully many more did too..


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

> This is the game's current recommended minimum requirements.
> 
> • At least 2GB’s RAM.
> 
> ...



I wish I had more control over graphic settings. They have vsync turned on. I might have to use CCC to fix that. I recommend being cautious on raising the view distance. Setting it to high made things very very laggy for me.

And good thread to check out. http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4080


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> I wish I had more control over graphic settings. They have vsync turned on. I might have to use CCC to fix that. I recommend being cautious on raising the view distance. Setting it to high made things very very laggy for me.
> 
> And good thread to check out. http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4080



No issue  here at max view distance how ever i just kept the AA too 2 or 4 lol.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

AsRock said:


> No issue  here at max view distance how ever i just kept the AA too 2 or 4 lol.



First thing I did before playing was to do 8x AA and max view distance. I figured "I got a great computer I can do it." I backed down to 4x AA and view distance of 12. I haven't tried anything else besides those two.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine is fine doing that at 1920x1200....I cranked them up instantly.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 18, 2013)

Whatever performance problems I was having, I think it was because I had boinc going. Ha ha.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 18, 2013)

So looks like you have to use Hamachi or something similar to do any MP at the moment?


----------



## Guitar (Aug 18, 2013)

I just got a second email activation key....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 18, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So looks like you have to use Hamachi or something similar to do any MP at the moment?


Yeah, a VPN service since the game won't allow anything outside of LAN connections.  Or just wait a few weeks and they should be rolling the server stuff out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I just got a second email activation key....



And I haven't even received one yet...


----------



## Guitar (Aug 19, 2013)

Setup a Hamachi server earlier. max of 4 people can be in a game I think. Worked great for myself and a friend.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> I wish I had more control over graphic settings. They have vsync turned on. I might have to use CCC to fix that. I recommend being cautious on raising the view distance. Setting it to high made things very very laggy for me.
> 
> And good thread to check out. http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=4080



i get 90 FPS, so no vsync.

no crashes since i went 64 bit, although by day 6 with a lot of stuff built it has started lagging a bit.


also the game works fine for online play. do a port forward and people can connect - been playing with my brother through this just fine. hamachi and other VPN's are NOT neccesary.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2013)

uh... why aren't you guys posting screenshots and vids?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh... why aren't you guys posting screenshots and vids?



Already working on a video.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 19, 2013)

I might make a video review of it soon...but there's plenty already on YT I guess. So.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 19, 2013)

here is the server list
http://7daystodie-servers.com/

there is a memory bug in the game, some times i need to restart the game in order to lay blocks


----------



## Guitar (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that a max of 4 players per server or what? Did they release the software? I read one guy was trying to get around the limits, wasn't sure if he succeeded.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 19, 2013)

use this
open wordpad

@Echo off
cls
echo starting ^7daystodie Dedicated Server
"C:/(insallpath)7DaysToDie.exe" -port 25000 -dedicated Navezgane Switch0r -batchmode -nographics
Pause

save as .bat start it 
us your ip to connect


----------



## Guitar (Aug 19, 2013)

That's cool. Thanks! Tried a few of their servers and they were full with 4 people. Think I'll set one up at work here so myself, friend, and coworker can play.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 19, 2013)

Who can connect to my server?
nvm


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2013)

me and my brother have already made a dozen zombie proof bases, and had a lot of fun.


bridges and the giant water tower thing seem to collapse under their own weight, the only way i've died so far (was lulzy)


----------



## Guitar (Aug 20, 2013)

Found an auger and chainsaw last night. Auger works well but uses gas like nobody's business. We ended up clearing a house in the neighborhood in the topish right, digging a trench around it, completely blowing out the roof so it is a flat surface up top, and sorta making it our own. Did it to a wooden house...hindsight should have done brick lol. Game is pretty fun, I'm liking it. Got the server setup on my box.

I've also had buildings/that bridge collapse under me. I've also completely demolished the bottom of one of those really tall towers...only to have it stand in mid-air. Some weird glitches with that stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Found an auger and chainsaw last night. Auger works well but uses gas like nobody's business. We ended up clearing a house in the neighborhood in the topish right, digging a trench around it, completely blowing out the roof so it is a flat surface up top, and sorta making it our own. Did it to a wooden house...hindsight should have done brick lol. Game is pretty fun, I'm liking it. Got the server setup on my box.
> 
> I've also had buildings/that bridge collapse under me. I've also completely demolished the bottom of one of those really tall towers...only to have it stand in mid-air. Some weird glitches with that stuff.



the tall tower at the very top, collapses like the bridges do. they collapse on me every time.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 20, 2013)

i just had a roof fall on me lol,  all i did is remove a block and ARRRRG.  and bridges always collapse on me too.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2013)

i shall now play this some more.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm upto day 14 or 15 now I think


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you buy into the alpha?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bottom right of the map, there's a big junkyard full of nice stuff.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Can you buy into the alpha?



http://7daystodie.com/buy/

Tigger that's how we were doing it, collapsing the roof in...usually 1 or 2 blocks would do it oddly enough, chain reaction I guess. The ones with supports in the middle we took out the middle support then it all fell.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://7daystodie.com/buy/
> 
> Tigger that's how we were doing it, collapsing the roof in...usually 1 or 2 blocks would do it oddly enough, chain reaction I guess. The ones with supports in the middle we took out the middle support then it all fell.



Is this for the whole game or just alpha access?


----------



## Guitar (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is this for the whole game or just alpha access?





> 7 Days to Die Alpha Access – $35
> Get the Game now and all updates for life!



.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2013)

reading is an important skill.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 20, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> reading is an important skill.



LOL thanks rhino... I cannot access that webpage from work so yea reading WOULD be an important skill if I wasn't blind


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 20, 2013)

anny one got same problem that the console keeps poppig up?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2013)

diaries of a madman: 


day 11, i have escaped the noise and chaos of suburbian life and retreated to a cabin in the woods.

the assholes have followed me, yet again. screaming, yelling, and having orgies on my lawn. shotgun blasts did not deter them, but did screw my lawn over pretty good. weird how a shotgun digs faster than a shovel ever could.


the constant headbanging and loud music shattered my windows and possibly my eardrums, as i couldnt hear a single word the assholes were saying.

come dawn i hit my limits, leapt from my roof into their midst and went on a little spree i liked to call 'fuck you in the face with a mallet'


trusty bloodstained mallet tucked away into my belt with about 30 shotguns and some cat food, i head into town to make a report to the local police station...


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 20, 2013)

i find the best way to make a base is to go deep underground mine into a neutral hill
hide the entrance with dirt


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL thanks rhino... I cannot access that webpage from work so yea reading WOULD be an important skill if I wasn't blind



don't you work for an ISP? 

on topic, i have yet to buy the game.


----------



## xvi (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice that they kept the same price after their Kickstarter campaign finished. Just ordered in for alpha access. Will download at work and hop in game around an hour from now.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 20, 2013)

xvi said:


> Nice that they kept the same price after their Kickstarter campaign finished.



I think a lot of companies use Kickstarter as a way to go "viral" almost now...lots of the games are on a good completion path (such as this one) or probably have the resources they need (at the bare minimum from some of these guys who band together after leaving big names) to get it done....Kickstarter not only helps it get out there but they get funding as well.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i get 90 FPS, so no vsync.
> 
> no crashes since i went 64 bit, although by day 6 with a lot of stuff built it has started lagging a bit.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Guitar (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anybody tried modding the config files and creating their own world? If you look in the Navezgane folder you can see the config files for the world..looks like they are easily editable and if you took the time you could make your own world relatively easily.

http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=6294&p=50974#p50954

Started a topic there. I copied + pasted the Navezgane folder, and renamed it, and was able to see the world - so I am assuming this can be done.


----------



## xvi (Aug 21, 2013)

If community-made maps are possible, I'd like to see a Battle for Helm's Deep similar to the Left 4 Dead version.

Just tried playing for the first time. Any tips on surviving the first night? Made a few torches and camped out on a hill thinking if there's no zombies around now, there won't be all night. Got swarmed and decided I should go seek advice first.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 21, 2013)

xvi said:


> If community-made maps are possible, I'd like to see a Battle for Helm's Deep similar to the Left 4 Dead version.
> 
> Just tried playing for the first time. Any tips on surviving the first night? Made a few torches and camped out on a hill thinking if there's no zombies around now, there won't be all night. Got swarmed and decided I should go seek advice first.



get your self allot of spikes
use that to deffend your self, try to hide on a stone building once you survived first night,
get food and watter allot, get your self an pickaxe and a shovle, find a good hill dig into it, go deep, make sure youre camping place is far from the entrance and deep underground,
you can store there your items, and mine ,form ect, with out fearing of zombies killing you or players hunting you


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2013)

find a building with stairs, destroy the stairs. zombies cant climb, so you can just hide up on the second story/roof.


my current 'oh shit run away' escape method is to hold torches and drop them as i run, then place ladders and climb up walls to safety


----------



## Guitar (Aug 21, 2013)

So we had a server going that was on 40 something days...looks like it crashed. Restarted it...world gone. Had kind of a backup, tried to get the script to read that world, didn't seem to want to...spawned day 1. Kinda sucks...we had a big thing going. I've also got some video of the whole thing, might make a compilation of shit/review. Lightened the night one up a bit. Sorry in advance for you low resolution guys.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2013)

i've had mine reset on the 32 bit server a few times (moved to x64)


the world would stay as it was, but our characters got reset


----------



## Guitar (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm using the 64 bit version, it is the one that crashed. World is gone completely...somehow I still have a backup of it a little back I think from when I stopped and started it again? Who knows....oh well.

Looks like it did run out of memory looking at the error log though, damn it does have a big leak.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'm using the 64 bit version, it is the one that crashed. World is gone completely...somehow I still have a backup of it a little back I think from when I stopped and started it again? Who knows....oh well.



the game just has memory leaks. it IS alpha.


im enjoying it a lot for what it is - a preview of whats to come.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 21, 2013)

I mean I'm not mad, I understand. I just don't understand why it would delete the files entirely honestly.

Looks like it did run out of memory looking at the error log though, damn it does have a big leak.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2013)

i kinda want to join others servers and see what they've done, but i also know it wont be too different to what i have XD


----------



## Guitar (Aug 21, 2013)

I kinda want to do that. I'd also like to get a central server somewhere and set it up. Thinking about setting one up on AWS...maybe. I could create a job to stop and restart the server every couple of hours for the leak and even backup the worlds at the same time. Might not be a bad idea....


----------



## Guitar (Aug 21, 2013)

Created a script that shuts down the currently running game, zips up your worlds for a backup (names and dates them), then starts the game again. Used the script from here that shuts down the game, the script posted above to actually run the server, and then a script I made at work that saves a set of stuff somewhere. You need the 7 zip command line version. Just something I made to automate it for myself and make it easier....can be customized as far as wait times needed, mine shuts down before 10 seconds correctly and clears so that is what I set the timeout for. I'll just schedule it maybe 12 hours, 6 or so if it gets worse (First server was up 40 days at least without any issue, so).



```
cd "C:\Users\(YOU!)\Desktop"
taskkill /fi "Imagename eq 7DaysToDie.exe"
timeout 10
7za a -tzip "C:\Users\(YOU!)\Desktop\7D2D World Saves\WorldSave-%date:~10,4%%date:~7,2%%date:~4,2%_%time:~1,1%%time:~3,2%.zip" "C:\Program Files (x86)\7DaysToDie-Alpha\Data\Worlds\Navezgane"
timeout 5
echo starting ^7daystodie Dedicated Server
"C:\Program Files (x86)\7DaysToDie-Alpha\7DaysToDie.exe" -port 25000 -dedicated Navezgane 7D2D-BLServer1 -batchmode -nographics
```

http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6821 -- Posted there too.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 23, 2013)

ha i found a duplication glitch


----------



## Guitar (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, you have the items in your inventory (MAIN), click the recipe (has to be green), put the items back into MAIN inventory and you get the crafting items back. We've been running a bit wild with it tonight...


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes, you have the items in your inventory (MAIN), click the recipe (has to be green), put the items back into MAIN inventory and you get the crafting items back. We've been running a bit wild with it tonight...



Will use to an extreme extent. SPIKES AWAY!


----------



## Guitar (Aug 23, 2013)

Hate spikes.

And pro tip, don't f with water. That crap is terrible.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 23, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Hate spikes.
> 
> And pro tip, don't f with water. That crap is terrible.



I am in the process of building a tower in the middle of a lake... what is wrong with water. It seems useless as a defense.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2013)

with the dedicated server, does time continue to pass if no one is logged in?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 23, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yes, you have the items in your inventory (MAIN), click the recipe (has to be green), put the items back into MAIN inventory and you get the crafting items back. We've been running a bit wild with it tonight...



i just drop it on the ground and spam E


----------



## Guitar (Aug 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> with the dedicated server, does time continue to pass if no one is logged in?


Yeah


james888 said:


> I am in the process of building a tower in the middle of a lake... what is wrong with water. It seems useless as a defense.



It is terrible. Goes everywhere, can't contain it, to delete have to block it back up, ruins everything! Also makes the zombies noisy as hell, which to me is a huge problem at night, the zombies are LOUD AS HELL. I mean I have to turn my game sound down all the way in the mixer almost and it is still deafening. The in game mixers don't seem to do anything.



Morgoth said:


> i just drop it on the ground and spam E



Oh uh hm okay.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> The in game mixers don't seem to do anything.



Yeah, that is an Alpha bug they're working on.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 24, 2013)

Could do the E dupe on my laptop but not on my desktop....weird.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 24, 2013)

lol why abuse bugs, ruins the fun..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> lol why abuse bugs, ruins the fun..



after a few days in game it does get boring, people are 'cheating' to see what they can build.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 24, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> lol why abuse bugs, ruins the fun..



Creating more fun ruins the fun.

Hmm.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 25, 2013)

my fort, not effective vs long pvp but does the job













next ford wil be based on 17/18 century star forts
thick walls, low profile


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2013)

holy shit, i've not built anything that crazy yet XD


oh, i had fun with those metal reinforcement plates you can stick on walls - you can stand on them if you're careful, and set a path to bunny hop up walls that climbing zombies and NPC's shouldnt be able to follow


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2013)

anyone up for playing? i'm bored on my server and want to see what someone else has done


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 26, 2013)

i would love to com


----------



## Guitar (Aug 26, 2013)

If I can change the server slots to 8 on my server, I'd allow people to play on it...I didn't play all this weekend, starting to get a bit boring. I hate how short the day night cycle is - probably just need to start over in a fresh world because ours is kinda crazy ATM (lot destroyed, at least on the neighborhood place where we are). I wish I could get my work router setup correctly, I'd setup an actual dedicated server instead of having to run it on my home box.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 26, 2013)

http://7daystodie.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6387

My server is 160+ days old and now has this issue along with console spamming....apparently there is no fix. Kinda lame.


Also I was only able to do the spamming E bug on my laptop once...since then I can't get it to work on my laptop or desktop, and I only did it with gasoline. Not sure it works anymore..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2013)

amusing how many people are 'i want my saaaavegaaaame'


its alpha. me and my brother are doing similar, and when the worlds go kaput, we just restart.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 27, 2013)

e spam works best when you have lag


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2013)

really getting tempted to make my own videos of me playing and chuck em on youtube.


any suggestions for things to build/test?


----------



## Guitar (Aug 29, 2013)

The building out/structure system.

I wish we could build contraptions and shit.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 29, 2013)

Mussels said:


> really getting tempted to make my own videos of me playing and chuck em on youtube.
> 
> 
> any suggestions for things to build/test?



Push the limits. What is the highest you can build while being stable and zombie proof. I keep planning on doing just that but can never find time to play this game lately.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> Push the limits. What is the highest you can build while being stable and zombie proof. I keep planning on doing just that but can never find time to play this game lately.



heights got nothing to do with it, you can hit the sky limit (whatever that is) without any trouble IF the foundation is strong enough. its only horizontal building thats limited.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> heights got nothing to do with it, you can hit the sky limit (whatever that is) without any trouble IF the foundation is strong enough. its only horizontal building thats limited.



I know that. I want to build a tower that is epic in proportions.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2013)

james888 said:


> I know that. I want to build a tower that is epic in proportions.



i've built some crazy stealth underground bases. zombies cant swim down in water, so if you're sneeky you can dig up under water, slap ladders down and the water is blocked by the ladders.

you can swim down into your base, zombies float up and they cant attack water or wet blocks.


also made some underground aqueducts, that i can swim through to reach hidden sections of my hidden base.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got this

 Project Update #26: The Site is back up and more!
Posted by The Fun Pimps Entertainment LLC Like
Hey Survivalist,

we’ve been lying low pulling our site down for maintenance and prepping our new spiffy servers to support our huge and growing fan base. We apologize for the downtime but hope you’ll enjoy the new ride and added benefits that are coming soon.

NEW FORUMS PASSWORD RESET - Folks we have new spiffy forums up and running. Due to the new forums, your old password is gone! To reset your password, click here. You will be sent an email to reset the password. Be sure to check your spam folder, we’ve had reports that the email is put there sometimes!

SUPPORT TICKET PAGE COMING - Folks we’re working on a new ticketing system to better handle the volume of orders. Please be patient and we’ll have it up and running soon. If you’ve had a problem with your order and/or are waiting on an activation key please be patient a little longer. We will get to you soon.

NEW PURCHASING SYSTEM COMING - Folks we’re sorry but our purchasing page is down right now! We’re busy working on helping the folks who already bought the game and still need our support. Check back soon as we’re busy working on an improved buying system.

ALPHA VERSION 1.1 COMING SOON! - You guys have been asking so here are a few things we’re including in the first official Alpha 1.1 update coming soon.

    Improved memory management, game needs less memory
    6 player consumer coop and multiplayer
    Version check and login check can be bypassed now when our server cannot be reached
    Better dedicated server support (unlimited players)
    Console does not pop up on errors any more
    Several item duplication bugs fixed
    Added recipes for brick, decayed brick, pavers red wood and more
    Zombie stair pathing improved

You stay cool,

The Fun Pimps


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2013)

i'm going to have a house LAN for 1.1


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i'm going to have a house LAN for 1.1



You be interested in that 1.1 has just been released then .

http://7daystodie.com/alpha-1-1-official-release-notes/


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2013)

AsRock said:


> You be interested in that 1.1 has just been released then .
> 
> http://7daystodie.com/alpha-1-1-official-release-notes/



yep, the dedicated server fix is what im after. i'm setting it up right now actually.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2013)

Seems like they screwing up peoples accounts

Entered CD key  to get user name and got this crap 

Hello Survivalist,

The username associated with your account is

Account:

We'll see you in Navezgane!
The Fun Pimps

!PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!

All other options just say wrong password or email address and shit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2013)

It's an alpha, what did you expect? XD


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's an alpha, what did you expect? XD



This is not the game but there website.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2013)

mine and my brothers are working fine, you just have to raise a support ticket and get it fixed.


they just added a 'forgot your username' option today to get around that issue.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2014)

poke for thread update.

alpha 6 is out, and available only through steam (early backers etc can convert their codes to steam keys)


playing tonight with my brother for an hour or two tonight to explore the expanded game world and new forging system.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 16, 2014)

Probably gonna fire this up over the weekend again, been awhile since me and my buddy played. And even back a few patches where there was a lack of content, the game was still alot of fun in spurts.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> Probably gonna fire this up over the weekend again, been awhile since me and my buddy played. And even back a few patches where there was a lack of content, the game was still alot of fun in spurts.



if you're up for it, in an hour from this post you're welcome to join my game. we use teamspeak 3 for voice comms.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 16, 2014)

I should install this game again. Rust has been looking good but I should play with the toys I already have.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2014)

alpha 6 seems good, had lag issues with my brother but couldnt figure out what the cause was (coulda been his net connection)


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2014)

We get lag from graphic settings..  Play the game with out issue on my own but when another player joins and not using the defaults it goes to crap


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2014)

AsRock said:


> We get lag from graphic settings..  Play the game with out issue on my own but when another player joins and not using the defaults it goes to crap



explain your issues - we've had no performance issues, but what seems like a time lag with actions. like if he shoots i see it immediately, but when i shoot theres upto 30s before he sees it.


----------

